# personal trainer and nurse into the usa



## andrew roper (Aug 20, 2010)

i am a british male and my partner is maltese i have a diploma in personal training, my partner is a registered nurse what is the probability of us getting accepted into the usa? any answers will be much appricated.

thanks.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

andrew roper said:


> i am a british male and my partner is maltese i have a diploma in personal training, my partner is a registered nurse what is the probability of us getting accepted into the usa? any answers will be much appricated.
> 
> thanks.


My guess with the little info given:-
No hope of immigrating based on your work skills.
A small hope of immigrating based on your partner's work skills.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Do some homework. Read through the stickies at the beginning of the forum. Use the search option for nurse and personal trainer and partner. You will find a considerable amount of fairly recent information.
USCIS recognizes heterosexual relationships only and those in married form. Cohabitating partner may manage with a B2 visa for one but that can get dicey.


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

Nurses are high in demand, personal trainers are a dime a dozen


----------

